# New Puppy Supply List & Kennel



## klewicki (Nov 11, 2008)

I am brining home a German Shepherd Puppy (15 weeks old) next weekend. Anybody have a checklist tof items I will need for him? The basics are relatively easy - cuch as food, bowls, bed, etc. But other items - housetraining, grooming, flea/tick, collar size, etc. is all foreign to me and I want to make sure I get the best options out there. Any recs would be appreciated! Thank you!

Also, I am planning to build an indoor kennel for him rather than using a crate. This will be in my garage (very well lit with windows, clean, etc.). Any recs of how to build this would be appreciated. I am having a difficult time finding a cheat sheet online.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't have a checklist for you, but I would advise getting Nature's Miracle spray (helps get out odors from puppy accidents) and plenty of chew toys.

Congrats on the new pup


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

You can take him inside tractor supply, pets supply plus, petsmart or places like that and get a collar that fits him (better to try one on there then get wrong size and have to take it back), flea/tick advantage X or Frontline plus is the best (do not get any hertz products known to make pets very sick or die) grooming a two sided brush, undercoat rake is really all you need, a good book is german shepherd for dummies (don't let the name fool you it is really great), housetraining I wouldn't feed or water him after a certain time at night and take him out one last time before you go to bed and first thing after you get up and after he has been fed and before play time, you can get some nice 4x4x4 or 4x6x4 sizes panel chain link kennels (I have one in my basement that I use time to time for my full grown shepherds) 

congrads on new puppy we want to see photos


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

to the forum and







on your new family members

Here are some links to several threads to jumpstart your list.


Must have items for nw puppy owners 

Puppy checklist 

Puppy checklist (#2) 

Toy recommendations for puppy 

Puppy Socialization checklist 

I would look into training classes - possibly visiting and talking with instructors in advance to starting classes. And I suggest that you look into clicker training with your new family member - it's a blast to train with a clicker.

Clicker Training? 

As you can see, there are a lot of great reference threads here. Spend time in the puppy and trainin forums to get some ideas and suggestions.

And ask lots of questions! You will get lots and support and answers here!

I might also suggest that you put your general area in your profile. Folks from your area may be able to give you some great references the things to do.

Have Fun!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

For some great indoor kennel designs and photos, please take a look at the Equipment section of the Training forum on this board. Great stuff.

Shannon


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I did clicker training with my boy, he loved it and its so easy. In one day i taught him to lay, sit, stay, and give his paw. It really is a blast!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: New Puppy Supply List & Kennel*

Congrats on the new puppy!









One thing I suggest is a Furminator! They're around $40 (Can be bought at Petco, Petsmart and most other pet stores) but worth the money. I don't know what I'd do without mine, I use it on all 4 of my dogs. (2 Chihuahuas, one medium haired and one short, my Pekingese/Pomeranian and my GSD) I would DIE in hair if it wasn't for my wonderful Furminator! http://www.furminator.com

I'd get lots of toys and chews too. (Chew things will also help strengthen ears to bring them up)


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations on getting the puppy! We are also doing it the next weekend!

Samuel published great links for you to check out! 

What I would also suggest is to question even what you think you know : ) as the new and positivie approaches, i.e., NILIF, Cliker Training, crate training, changed even what you thought you know!

For instance, we won't be using bowl for kibble for a while as all food will go either into chewing toys (for instance, Kong) or as training treats or in hand-feeding!

Also, while indoor kennel in the garage is good, I would highly recommend crate training and as such your puppy will be in the crate so much time, that I think it would make sense for you to get a crate and keep it in house so that you and the puppy can spend time together!

Here is a good book for you to check out on these subjects: http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/BEFOREphotos.pdf

Welcome to this forum! The best, the kindest and the most knowledgable people you'll find to help you through the puppy months (and beyond)!

God bless and all the best!

Tanya


----------



## klewicki (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: New Puppy Supply List & Kennel*

Thanks everybody. Griswold (my puppy) will be coming home approx. 4 months old and after 8 weeks of intensive training. Our next step is to continue his training and get him socialized - goal is K-9 Good Citizen, stretch goal is Therpy Dog Cert. 

The Furminator looks great. I will certainly look into all other recommendations as well - I sincerely apprecaite them all.

Also, a side note on the kennel/crate options. I spoke with the breeder/trainer today and they are both on board with an indoor kennel for the day-time while I am at work so he can move around a little better. Work days are long so he will spend time with me before work and after and during the day he will get additional movement with doggie-day care at mid-day. 

Thank god I am married to a civil/structural engineer. We have some work to do this weekend!

I wanted to add a picture of the little guy, but cannot figure out how to yet. Sorry!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

i added a DSLR to my list so I can capture all the puppy moments









month away


----------



## affordablepup (Apr 14, 2015)

There is nothing more exciting than bringing home a new puppy. Here's a list of items your dog may need: 
A dog crate
Wire playpen
Pee pads
Pet stain remover or dog urine cleaning products
Toys
Grooming supplies
Puppy food
Food and water bowls
Collar, leash and harness
Training treats
And there are many other things you should know before bringing home a new puppy. If you want to read about every item go to this post New puppy checklist


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I really like the kong collars, I believe the first collar I got for Bear was 12-16", and then I've just gone up from there. if he has had his 2nd second of shots I would take him with you get it fitted. As for toys, a kong, nylabones (not the edible ones, they're known to break in big chunks and alot of issues). Hol-ee Rollers are great too, Bear loves them and I have heard on here alot of other peoples dogs do as well. 

Flea and Tick, I would advise talking to your vet. Advantix is very good, but poisonous to cats if you have any. Never buy anything for worms, fleas or ticks at a pet store always go to the vet. Especially Hartz products. 

What are you going to be feeding him? If you haven't researched already, I would look into Acana, Orijen, Fromm, Taste of the Wild. The best option is raw but I advise researching for months before attempting it. You will find lots of info on hear from people experienced in feeding raw.


----------

